

Online communities, who's got it right? - yubrew

Everyone knows about the rise and fall of Slashdot, Digg, reddit.  There are so many ways that _might_ work...<p>Are there any examples of lasting communities that still produce high quality posts?  SomethingAwful comes to mind.  
======
jamescoops
<http://www.urban75.com>

